# Red Maple Banned ?



## Yogibart (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
Just went to the nursery yesterday and was told that my State of NH
has banned the sale of Red Maple trees. They couldn't give me an answer
as to why. What's up with these gorgerous trees ?

Bart


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you sure they don't mean the Norway Maple. That one's considered an invasive tree in Massachusetts anyway.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Norway Maple is banned. Someone got it wrong at the store.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

If by "Red Maple" you mean a tree that has red leaves all summer,you are incorrect. If that's the case what you are actually referring to is the "Crimson King "maple,which is in fact a hybrid of Norway maple.This is a common mistake. A true *native* Red maple (Acer Rubrum) is green leaved in summer and in most cases brilliant red in the fall,thus the name. They also have pronounced red buds in the spring.


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

A lot of maples are banned in my area too, most notably Silver Maples. They grow too fast and have wood that is too weak, making them a threat to homes and above-ground utilities. Which is why I had to spend $2k to remove silver maples from my new house because I thought they were red maples when I moved in. It was winter and I didn't have the benefit of leaves for ID.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Colchicine said:


> A lot of maples are banned in my area too, most notably Silver Maples. They grow too fast and have wood that is too weak, making them a threat to homes and above-ground utilities. Which is why I had to spend $2k to remove silver maples from my new house because I thought they were red maples when I moved in. It was winter and I didn't have the benefit of leaves for ID.


Maples have shallow root systems. Therefore, they are prone to falling over in strong winds.

I too removed a silver maple in my backyard, and also a 8 ft. high red maple in my front yard because if I let it grow, nothing would be able to grow under it due to the shallow root system and it being a shade tree. In urban areas, they are known to lift concrete sidewalks.


----------



## Handy1 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Norway Maple is the one that was banned. It was classed as invasive because of the helicopter like seed pods.

Here's a list of all the terrestrial plants that are banned in NH from the UNH website. There's another list of water plants.

http://extension.unh.edu/FHGEC/docs/Invasive.htm

Derreck


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Handy1, I just checked the link you gave and I must say I am surprised by some of the banned plants. 
I do agree with the Norway Maple, sort of. It does have its place, but again I think its very fast growth and the fact that it likes to take over the area it lives in totally, may make it somewhat undesirable.
But the burning bush? Love that plant.


----------



## Handy1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a list of all the plants, including the water plants in pdf format.
http://www.nh.gov/agric/divisions/plant_industry/documents/list_of_invasive_species.pdf
And this one tells how they choose which are considered invasive...
http://www.nh.gov/agric/divisions/plant_industry/documents/plant_criteria.pdf


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you. I just read the whole thing. Interesting, and I can see where they will be adding quite a few more in future under their criteria.


----------

